# Big goat, little handler



## raysoffaith (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello. This is my first time posting and our first time showing anything. We are doing a Wether Meat Goat project. The way our selection of goats works is through a statewide lottery of goats brought to a kickoff event by producers. Our 40 lbs girl ended up with a 56 lbs goat. We have had him for a month, and we have about four weeks before our first show. He is a very friendly, docile goat... until you put him on a lead. When she tries to walk him alone, he either drags her or she tries to move him and he won't go anywhere. We can help her walk him now, but we won't be able to in the show ring. She's really upset that she cannot control him and is worried that she won't be able to show him. 

Someone from our advisory panel suggested giving him calf calm to help her be able to walk him alone. Is that a good idea? Do you have any other suggestions to help train him in a way that will allow her to be able to control him independently?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Have you tried a prong collar? That's what I use on the stubborn ones, but I don't show, so I don't know if it is allowed in the ring, maybe some one else will know.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

How long before she shows? Work with him everyday. He needs to know that he has to do what you want. I like tying them so they learn to give to the collar. Keep sessions short and frequent. Always end on a good note. Get him leading well for you then let her try. Also, practice with the collar you'll use in the ring.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS!
Yes a prong collar will help. Check to see if it is allowed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I need to hear the answers cause my son is in the same boat. The prong collar is the only thing that I can think or right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just be sure if you use a prong collar the child knows to keep it right under their jaw. Otherwise it won't work. 

What kind of lead are you using? I have good luck with halters for young children. A lot of the time the goat is the same height as them so holding onto a collar behind their head can be hard. There are different types- rope and buckle halters.


----------



## raysoffaith (Jul 25, 2014)

We bought a prong collar on Saturday afternoon and went to a show clinic that evening. She was able to walk her goat around a little bit by herself for the first time. Thank you for all of the advice!


----------



## vaughngoats (Aug 3, 2014)

My sons goat is stubborn too. He doesn't like to walk at home and exercise but when he gets n the ring he will usually follow and he doesn't have any problems. I just make sure to tell him DONT b first!! Lol


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

My little goat was bad to lead, I would half drag him to the place I wanted to tie him while I work in his pen. After two times out, now he is starting to lead very well, I agree with the tying, they learn a lot that way.


----------

